# Segmented Walnut Bowl



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

This bowl was commissioned for a friend, she has been a repeat customer for the past 3 weekends, first one for her, then last weekend a bowl for a friend visiting, and this one for her mother who is visiting.

This bowl is the first time I used software I found online, can't remember the name. It made designing, cutting and building so much easier.

So, here ya go, I just delivered the bowl, so here some pics before I get some BBQ.

Oh, this makes the 10th project I've done on a lathe..

















































Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a really nice looking bowl. To me, alot of segmented pieces look complicated for the sake of...well looking complicated. This bowl just looks really good and solid, something to be proud of.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that looks really nice:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats very nice!! Walnut is by far my favorite wood and you definately done it justice!!! Even more incredible thats its your 10th turning. I have turned 100+ pens several stoppers a couple bangles and just today, my first pepper mill. I have chucked up a bowl blank 2 different times and both times in ended in disaster. I just cant figure the bowl gouge out.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks guys, trust me, thanks.

Yes this bowl came out.....damn nice. I used a program called Woodturner Pro, using the 30 day demo. It really did make the process so easy compared to the bowls where I just winged it as I went, I will be buying that software, only problem is its for Windows, and I am a linux guy, I hate booting into Windows, maybe ill geek out, see if I cant make it work with Wine ( emulation software)

Horatio, grab that app, give it a try, 
BassBlaster, I have no idea what tools came with the lathe I got, pretty sure I have 3 gouges, I want to upgrade to the carbide round tool for my needs.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautifully done!:thumbsup:

You are MILES ahead of where I was 10-bowls-in!:yes:

Heck, you're better than I am NOW!:laughing:

p


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

oldmacnut said:


> BassBlaster, I have no idea what tools came with the lathe I got, pretty sure I have 3 gouges, I want to upgrade to the carbide round tool for my needs.


I have the Thompson 3/8" bowl guoge and I just cant figure it out no matter how many videos I watch. I might have to go take a bowl class. I have a large carbide tool being made for me now so I'll be able to do it that way but I really wanna learn how to use that gouge.


----------

